# Redfish limits



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

All fisherman the redfish limit has been changed from 1 per person to 2 per person per day for more information please go to this web address http://www.myfwc.com/news/news-releases/2011/november/16/red-drum/ the limits will be in affect starting February 1 of 2012 :thumbup:


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Hell yea!! About frickin time!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats great! Makes fishing for reds by my self a bit more worthwhile if Im looking for some meat.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

We FINALLY build up an incredible redfish stock and they do this :001_huh::thumbdown:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Redfish Regulations*

I went over to the Saltwater Recreational Regulations and noticed this little item:


Harvest prohibited by or with the use of multiple hooks in conjunction with live or dead natural bait
What does this mean? Treble? We used to use small treble hooks with live shrimp. C2

Added: n After further research, I think that I answered my own question. The general consensus is that it does, indeed, mean treble hooks. Thanks anyway. C2


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> We FINALLY build up an incredible redfish stock and they do this :001_huh::thumbdown:


I agree I don't care to eat redfish but I'm glad they are giving somethin back and with the slot limit I believe we will continue to have a great fishery


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool! That's great. Looking forward to Feb. 

Regarding the rule about multiple hooks with live bait, I've kinda wondered too. My interpretation is that a rig with multiple drops, like a pompano rig with two or more separate hooks, would not be allowed. Is that right? I don't think a treble hook is what they're referring to.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Redfish are good to eat yes but better to cpr I don't like it at all flounder limit to high redfish should only be CPR and ars limits are too low sounds to me like the people making the laws around here don't fish much!

Chase


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Why should redfish be CPR only? I prefer fish stocks to be managed by attempting to maintain healthy populations, not humanity's bias towards particular species. Because redfish are such a popular tournament fish doesn't mean they shouldn't be harvested if their populations are robust.

Although I release 99% of the reds I catch, in this time of many closures I to am glad to see a stock management plan be successful enough to allow a harvest increase. The slot limit should preserve our wonderful vast schools of mature redfish just fine.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> We FINALLY build up an incredible redfish stock and they do this :001_huh::thumbdown:



I agree, I was hoping that with all of the redfish they would eat all of the pinfish in the bay once and for all.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

While I enjoy catching them more than eating them but with all the other closers we have the raised limit seems to be alright with me plus with the slot size still remaining the same the healthy schools of big breeding bulls will still be protected as stated in more than one post sooo come on 2012:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

PBTH said:


> Why should redfish be CPR only? I prefer fish stocks to be managed by attempting to maintain healthy populations, not humanity's bias towards particular species. Because redfish are such a popular tournament fish doesn't mean they shouldn't be harvested if their populations are robust.
> 
> Although I release 99% of the reds I catch, in this time of many closures I to am glad to see a stock management plan be successful enough to allow a harvest increase. The slot limit should preserve our wonderful vast schools of mature redfish just fine.


Well to be quite honest I've seen way to man ******** around here that fill their cooler up with under and over sized reds and in my personal opinion increasing the limit will just impower those people to just keep more, but that's just me nuthing personal just my opinion!

Chase


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Chase,

I've seen the exact same thing, only it's not limited to ********. Better enforcement is the solution. Strict limits don't count for anything if they are not enforced. Raising the limit to two fish won't stop people from keeping over slot fish. People that keep multiple red fish will continue to do so until unless better enforcement occurs. By maintaining strict unenforced limits honest fishermen lose.

Personally, I'd prefer to keep the limit at one, but my fishing agenda differs from the freezer filler fisherman.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm having a hard time understanding the thinking here. Everyone is bitching about the ARS limit being only 2 and yet most here think a Redfish limit of 2 is wrong!?!
Florida has the lowest limit by far of any state along the Gulf. I keep hearing the argument that Florida has lower limit because the fishery here is worse than say in Louisiana. I used to live in Louisiana and I have to say I've seen more Redfish and bigger Redfish here.
Another argument is that the Redfish were almost depleted and that's why we need lower limits. The Redfish stock was almost depleted due to the Blackened Redfish craze and subsequent overfishing by commercial fisherman. Since then commercial fishing of Redfish has been banned so I hardly think taking 2 Redfish will put them in jeopardy.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm having a hard time understanding the thinking here. Everyone is bitching about the ARS limit being only 2 and yet most here think a Redfish limit of 2 is wrong!?!


Since then commercial fishing of Redfish has been banned so I hardly think taking 2 Redfish will put them in jeopardy. 

Jolly Mon,I was thinking the same thing! Cant please everyone but I dont think going from 1 to 2 is going to make it easier for people who break the law as they will do it regardless!!!


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Aqua Uno said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding the thinking here. Everyone is bitching about the ARS limit being only 2 and yet most here think a Redfish limit of 2 is wrong!?!
> 
> 
> Since then commercial fishing of Redfish has been banned so I hardly think taking 2 Redfish will put them in jeopardy.
> ...


 
Exactly! You're talking about people who already break the law, break it, not just bend it. The thinking that allows you to believe that people who are willing to exceed the limit by 400% will exceed it by 800% if allowed to keep ONE MORE fish legally is the same thinking that brought us "gun control." If the criminals don't obey one law, they're not going to obey the next one passed to any greater extent. I fish in FL, AL and LA and I never got FL's one fish limit.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I really don't think the raised limit really effects the people that take fish illegally. No matter what the limits are people are going to do what they want to do whether the limit is raised to 5 or dropped to catch and release only. Like someone else said already better enforcement is the only way to stop them.

I do think that this really effects the people that do abide by the laws though. I can't really comment on the how this effects the stock since I don't know enough to comment on it but personally it is nice to be able to keep 2 now since I don't go that often and being able to keep 2 makes it more valuable to me to make up for all the times that I can't go to get the old limit of 1.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

GREAT NEWS !!!!!! Wish they had made one of them unlimited in length, but something is better than nothing.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

CCC said:


> GREAT NEWS !!!!!! Wish they had made one of them unlimited in length, but something is better than nothing.


IMHO - The bigger they are in the slot, the worst they taste... not saying I've ever eaten a overslot red, but I'd guess it wouldn't be that great


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Redfish Limits*

If you see ********, Asians or whatever, violating the law, it's your duty to report them.

Put the FWC on speed dial in your cell phone.

Bust their butts. JMHO. C2


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I hate when I see people do this. when I go after Mangrove snapper If I catch five I will keep them in the net bag and if I catch more I go to my bag and pick out the smallest one and throw him back.


----------



## strut zone (May 9, 2008)

*new red fish limits*

i am totaly against it, our fish are to pressured here, fish 100 miles east or west of pensacola and see the difference, i eat them and tournment fish too, its good for some and bad for others i hope the new regs dont end up messing up our fishing here


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm with Jolly Mon, we used to catch plenty of reds and many were huge! The blackened redfish craze and subsequent commercial overharvest almost did them in. When a purse seine can wrap up a whole school at once it didn't take long. Recreational fishing with slot limits aren't gonna hurt the fishery. Raise the limit to two I'm for it!


----------



## Cat's Away (Oct 2, 2007)

*Think about this..*

Yes, I am glad of the slight increase of the bag limit, but they are still keeping the slot limit. It would have been reasonable to increase one slot limit to say one fish up to 35 inches IMHO.
What is sad about this is how they have conditioned us to be excited when THEY decide what the limit will be. We have had the one redfish limit since 1989!!! And now they think in their great wisdom 22 yrs later to let us have an extra fish.
Don't get me started on Red Snapper and Amberjack.
I am all about conservation, but gentlemen our freedom has been stolen little by little.
I just got back from Okinawa, Japan. They have no fishing limit or size limit...NONE. The Japanese love fish and eat it everyday. I saw plenty of fish and the prices were not bad. I am not saying we should have no limit. But the limits placed upon us are erroneous.
Just wanted to spout off. It's still good to be back in the USA.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I follow the FWC Redfish Fishery info closely and regularly interact and work with the management people. This was easily more of a Political point to show that they are capable of increasing limits as well as decreasing them. You also cannot compare our State management to the Federal management authorities.

Our fishery in this area cannot handle the 1 fish increase in limits without negatively effecting the future of our local fishery. And, they are NEVER going to allow the fisherman to start harvesting the Brood Stock which are the fish over approx 33", so that's a mute point!

I am not picking a side and everyone is entitled to their opinion. I think they If they were going to raise the limit, they should have a set a *boat limit of 4 to a max of 5 fish*, that would have helped the single fisherman or a 2 man boat keep plenty without fleecing the species.

It is what is for now, let's see what we have left in 3-years of this policy.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> We FINALLY build up an incredible redfish stock and they do this :001_huh::thumbdown:


 Agree
Shipoke


----------

